# Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen



## MxkxFxsh (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo alle Ostseeangler. :m 

Wie wäre es am *ist verschoben auf den 16.09.2006, siehe weiter innerhalbs des Trööts* mit einem Treffen nach alter Manier an einem Ostseestrand??
Es soll auch über Nacht gefischt werden !
Wie immer (eben nach alter Manier) kann *JEDER* mitmachen, gerne gesehen sind auch Schlauchboot- und Bootsfahrer und eigentlich jeder der gerne Angeln mag und Spass an Geselligkeit hat.

Auch wie gehabt bringt jeder seine eigene Verpflegung und Getränke mit.
Trotzdem gibt es die Frage: Wer bringt bitte einen *Schwenkgrill* mit?? Das Teil wäre wichtig! Auch wer Sitzgelegenheiten und/oder einen Klapptisch mitbringen kann, *BITTE mitbringen*.

Wie immer wird sich der Strand an dem wir uns treffen erst wenige Tage vorher herrausstellen, bedingt durch Windrichtung und Wetter allgemein.
Ich habe da an 3 verschiedene Plätze gedacht: 1. Staberhuk (da kann uns Andy vielleicht "heimleuchten"?), 2. Wallnau (bei Ost-NO-Wind) und 3. Dazendorf (bei S-SO-Wind).

So ihr lieben Freunde der Ostsee, ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme, na und Fisch.... den gibs noch obendrauf ! #6 



_Wer bringt was mit ?_

MikeFish:  2x Grillkohle, Bratwürstchen, Selter und ne Grillzange
Forellenhunter: vielleicht mit Boot
Awel: ist schon vor Ort


----------



## MichaelB (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Moin,

|uhoh:  genau an dem WoE hab ich natürlich keine Zeit... da bin ich auf Malle  

Falls sich an dem Termin noch was ändern sollte... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dat_geit (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Das hört sich doch gut an.

Wäre gern dabei und denke es klappt auch.

Im Gepäck hätte ich zwei Bänke und nen Tisch.

Andreas


----------



## AlBundy (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Bis jetzt gibt mein Kalender GRÜNES LICHT dafür. Der Termin ist mal vorgemerkt!  

Ich hätte auch einen Campingtisch mit zwei Klapphockern, den würde ich natürlich mitbringen. Was die "kleinen Dinge" betrifft, so kann man sich ja kurz vorher noch abstimmen! #6


----------



## troutcontrol (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

moin,

würd euch ja gern mein yak vorführen, bin aber zu der zeit in norge...

tight lines


----------



## Bellyboater (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Interesse hätt ich auch. Ich hoffe und denke mal, das ich das dann auch einrichten könnte. Nen Schwenkgrill hab ich hier irgendwo rumfliegen, den könnt ich dann auch mitbringen.


----------



## Hardi (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Moin moin,
komme mit meinem gelben Rapskäfermagneten gerne vorbei.
Mit nächtigen muß ich mal schauen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jan77 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Meine Gummiwurst muss dieses Jahr noch dringends zu Wasser, wenn es sich einrichten lässt, dann bin ich dabei.

Was ich dann außer meiner Wenigkeit mitbringe, und Grilltauglich ist, wird sich dann Zeigen


----------



## MeFoMan (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

|wavey: 

hab's mir in den Kalender eingetragen und hoffe, dass nichts dazwischen kommt 

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Jau Markus und Jan77, seht mal zu das das klappt, denn so jung kommen wir nie wieder zusammen. :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

......eigentlich muss ich ja auch |supergri 

Wenn so ein "Veteran" wie Mike ruft, dann hat man gefälligst zu folgen |supergri 

Im Ernst.....kann leider noch nicht zu- oder absagen, aber vorgemerkt iss'es  

#h #h


----------



## Reppi (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Ich werde wohl auch durch Anwesenheit glänzen.....|rolleyes


----------



## theactor (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

HI,



> Ich werde wohl auch durch *An*wesenheit glänzen.....


 
Ich mal wieder durch *Ab*-selbige 
-- büdde "Teil 2" im Oktober oder November ... da könnte es klappen! BÜÜÜDDE 

|wavey:


----------



## Fastroller (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Moin, 

mir fält aber auch gar nix ein, warum ich nicht mit am Start sein sollte...|bla:


----------



## dat_geit (3. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

:cIch muss das Wochenende ins Ausland, daher kann ich nicht mal auf nen Spung gegrilltes schnorren.
Ich starte aber beim 3. BB-Cup, vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort.
Gutes gelingen.

Andy


----------



## AlBundy (6. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Schade Andy, wirklich. Hatte mich doch auch tierisch auf dich gefreut. III. BB-Cup wird bei mir nix. Keine Zeit!
Das eine was man will, das andere was man muß!!! #c  :g


----------



## Forellenhunter (6. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Wenn nicht wieder was dazwischen kommt, bin ich vom 03.09. - 29.09. auf Fehmarn, würde mich gern anschließen. Boot mit Platz für einen Beifahrer ist vorhanden, werde aber auch die Brandung unsicher machen. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Bellyboater (18. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Den Grill hab ich nu gefunden. Ich werd dann noch 2 Klappstühle mitbringen.


----------



## Awel (21. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Hallo,

wollte das Wochenende sowieso auf Fehmarn sein, da bietet sich das Treffen ja an.

Awel


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

So hab diesen Trööt mal wieder hochgeholt. #h 

Was iss lose bei den BB- Boots- Kajak- und Strandläuferprofis???
Wird doch immer gefragt nach gemütlichem Treffen an der See und nu?

Egal.... und wenn ich alleine losdüse.... aber einige wenige halten noch dafür.
Ich hoffe das sich das noch vervielfälltigt. |supergri


----------



## goeddoek (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Moin Mike #h 

Wär auch gerne bei Euch. Bin aber dann in Litauen #c 

Wünsche Euch viiiiiel Spaß und ein paar gut Fänge #a


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Hallo Georg,
das ist ja schade. Dachte wir können mal zusammen raus auf´s Wasser, Du mit meinem alten Togiak und ich mit meinem Luftkajak..... schade. Vielleicht ein anderes mal?
Auch Dir viel Spass. #h


----------



## Nordlicht (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Hallo Mike 
lange nicht gesehen und gehört |wavey: 


ich habe am 9ten um 6.15 uhr feierabend und sollte es euch in meine gegend ziehen komme ich sicherlich (mit oder ohne "zwergi") vorbei.


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
Samstag hab ich Dienst aber Sonntag könnte ich dabei sein mit BB . Bock den MikeFish ( der ist ist Mitschuld dran das ich auch ein BB hab |supergri ) wiedereinmal zu sehen hätte ich schon |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

GAAAANZ vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei..... aber eher ohne Boot und Angel,nur so auf ein Bierchen und zwei bis drei Schweinderl ;-)



uli


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Moin Mike,

leider muss ich es wie der Diggler halten - kann weder zu noch absagen.

Aber !!! - wenn es irgendwie paßt, schlag ich sehr gerne bei dir auf !

Grüße Stephan |wavey: #h |wavey: 

P.S: Wenn Vossi dabei ist, wäre es ja schon fast ein "Veteranentreffen"|supergri |supergri |supergri  - und wer kann sich sowas entgehen lassen ?!?:l #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Tja Leute schlagt ruhig auf, egal ob mit Angel oder nicht, oder sollte es ein Veteranentreff werden......egal so jung werden wir uns niewieder sehen. #h |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Da fällt mir doch glatt der beste Spruch aller Treffen ein


*"Und da sag' nochmal einer, dass Internet einsam macht"*

|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Awel (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Da ich soviel über Bellys und Boote lese, wollte ich noch mitteilen, dass ich wahrscheinlich Strandläufer sein werde - es sein denn, ich schaffe es noch rechtzeitig Weste und Flossen zu besorgen, dann wird das die Jungferfahrt meines Togiaks...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

@ Vossi

Wie wahr, wie wahr !!! #6 

Und wie war der andere Spruch noch?  "...und zu Hause auf´m Sofa fange ich ganz bestimmt keine Fische !" :q :q 



@ Andi

Na ich hoffe das es bei Dir am "Zaun" stattfindet.
Schicke ja schon jeden Abend "Stossgebete" zu Petrus, das er an uns Angler denkt und uns gutes und passendes Wetter beschert. |engel:


----------



## theactor (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

HI,

nur, dass es nicht so aussieht, als hätte ich keine Lust auf das Event - aber es ist - wie leider fast immer - das "alte Lied" - oder die übliche "Copy&Paste"- An(b)sage  

Freue mich aber schon auf Berichte, Bilder, Fänge! 

#h


----------



## Nordlicht (23. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

bei mir am zaun ist prima....dann ziehe ich mich nur kurz um und kann auch sonntag


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Ach Mike, gerade das WE. #d  :c 
Bei mir sprechen leider zwei Gründe dagegen.

1. Schwiegermutter feiert Ihren Burzeltag. :l  (Ich kann meine Schwiegermutter sehr gut leiden!!!)
2. Bei meinem letzten BB-Tour Treff blieb ich im Anschluß mit nem Motorschaden und dem Anhäger mit Schlauchboot auf der A1 liegen. :c   Na über den rest hatte ich ja berichtet.

Aber im ernst. Lust hätte ich seeeehr viel, aber (siehe Pkt 1.) spricht leider dagegen. Ne WE später wäre bei mir null Problemo! #6 
Wünsche Euch aber dennoch einen tollen "Ausflug" ans Blaue! :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

@ mefohunter84

Jau, ist kein Problem für mich.
Dir nen schönen Burzeltag bei Schwiegermutter. #h


----------



## Bellyboater (28. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Hey Leute, ich muss leider absagen, da mir ein Termin dazwischen gekommen ist. Ich wär gern dabei gewesen. Ich wünsch euch dennoch viel Spaß und Petri Heil.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. August 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Hallo an Alle die gerne mit dabei wären aber nicht können aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Ich denke wir sind jetzt mal flexibel und verschieben dieses Treffen um eine Woche. Das ist der Wunsch so einiger und die machen nunmal die Mehrheit aus.

Also: *treffen wäre dann am 16.9.2006*

Alles bleibt wie gehabt. Wer will kann ja auch über Nacht bleiben.
Übernachten werde ich wohl nicht aber einige Nachtstunden werde ich wohl abangeln. :q 

Treffpunkt/Ort hängt wie immer vom Wetter und Wind ab und wird somit erst wenige Tage vorher hier im AB bekannt gegeben.


----------



## MeFoMan (1. September 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Hallo!

Der Termin 8. und 9. September wäre bei mir gegangen. Leider muss ich für den 16.09. eine Absage erteilen.

Ich halte aber an dem ersten Termin fest.

Wer will sonst noch am 8. und 9. September 'rauf? Ich suche noch nach einer günstigen Übernachtungsmöglichkeit 

--> der Vermieter, bei dem ich in den ltz. 10 Jahren war, hat scheinbar Geldsorgen und hat Ü/F auf satte 55 EUR angezogen 
===========
Änderung MeFoMan 03.09.2006:
==> der Vermieter hat sich bei mir gemeldet und sich für den Irrtum entschuldigt, Zi. mit Dusche/WC Ü/F kosten 20 EUR (für eine Nacht, wenn man mehr Nächte bleibt wird es billiger)
===========
Also - wer ist auch am 8. und 9. oben ?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## AlBundy (1. September 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

@ Mike,

mit der Terminverschiebung die durchaus ok ist, muss ich nun aber auch mein Fernbleiben Kund tun! Bin an diesem WE unendlich viele Meilen weg von'ne Küste. #c 

@ all,
wünsche euch 'ne Menge Spaß und hoffentlich paar ordentliche Fänge. Wird ja jetzt wohl wieder besser werden!

Nicht's desto Trotz, vieleicht hoffentlich beim nächsten mal!


----------



## MichaelB (1. September 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Moin,

morgen startet das erste Butt-Angeln, das WoE danach ist unsere Sommerfahrt mit der Firma nach Malle, am 23ten ist BB-Cup und am 30ten Pladden-Atagge... aus "politischen" Gründen werde ich für den 16ten nicht ab-, sondern gar nicht erst zusagen können #c 

Viel Spaß allen Teilnehmern #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hardi (1. September 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

meine Planung, bis auf Malle ist die gleiche wie bei Michael. Für den BB Cup bin ich noch nicht gemeldet aber das andere steht schon.
Versuche unbeding einen Tag hoch zu kommen, Mikefish so weit ist es ja nicht.
Gruß Langer Thomas


----------



## Salmonelle (3. September 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

nabend zusammen
und vor allem: nabend Mike
will nich zu- oder absagen, hätte aber ordentlich Luscht aufn Veteranentreffen... muss da noch was abklären, war dieses Jahr schon zu oft in Norge und muss da noch mal hin (was aber gar nicht schlimm ist!).
Ich guck ma undd halte diesen Trööt unter Beobachtung

Gruß aus "vielzuweitwegvonderOstsee"


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. September 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Hey Horst alter Leichmatrose :q 

dat wär ja was ......... #h #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Hi Leute.

So wie bis jetzt die Windvorhersage ist, wird es wohl bei Ostwind um die 4-5, Dazendorf werden.
Naja auch schön, da wissen wir wo wir sind.
Na warten wir es ab, was für Vorhersagen über die Windrichtung noch kommen. #h


----------



## Hardi (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Hi Mike,
das wetter ist der Hammer hier oben.
wir hatten heute satte 30 Grad.
War am Sonntag auch noch auf Fehmarn los, wie angesagt. Nen schönen Nuller.
Bin bei dem klasse Wetter auf jeden Fall am Sonntag dabei, und meine Ruten batüröich auch..., am Samstag Familie etc ...
Ich packe auch noch mein Zeugs zum Schnorcheln ein, denn so ein Yak taugt ja auch mehr als "nur" zum Angeln.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

@ Thomas

Das ist ja schön aber ich bleibe nicht über Nacht dort !
Ergo bin ich nur am 16.09. vor Ort. Sorry, hatte ich aber schon geschrieben.:m


----------



## Hardi (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Oh schade, das hatte ich verdrängt. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. September 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Hi Leute.

Also wer gerne mitmöchte:
*Dazendorf wird es sein !*
Bei Wind aus Ost und um die 4-5, in Böen noch mehr, ist DD wohl noch am angenehmsten. Da haben wir dann den Wind schrägrechts von hinten.

Bin so gegen 12:00 vor Ort und habe vor bis ins Dunkle hinnein zufischen.

Wie immer, für Verpflegung sorgt jeder selbst, habe aber meinen 08/15 Grill mit, der auch zur freien Benutzung ist.

Also Freunde der Ostseefischerei..... bis dahin. |supergri #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. September 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Tja......  alles vom Winde verweht! :c 

Schon nach ca. 200 m waren weisse Schaumkronen auf dem Wellen. Selbst ein Schlaubootfahrer wartete auf nachlassenden Wind. Der liess aber nicht nach, im Gegenteil, da kamen Böen runter die waren richtig Sturmgepeitscht.

Somit ist wiedermal ein "grosses" Treffen zu ende gegangen. |supergri 
Naja....... ich war jedenfalls da. :m #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Kajak-BB-Strand-Ostsee-Treffen*

Wirklich schade Mike, aber der Wettergott hat`s halt nicht gut gemeint. :c   Ich hatte am Freitag abend mal die Windprognosen gelesen und für mich entschieden, daß es wohl zu heftig wird da oben. #t  Auch hier im Inland wehte es recht kräftig.  So habe ich mich "notgedrungen" an einen "Besatzteich" gesetzt und zwei Störe gefangen.   Die werden dann geräuchert ein tolles Essen abgeben. #h


----------

